# Waterproof P&S- Pentax v. Olympus



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm considering one of the Olympus or Pentax waterproofs for fishing trips and other water activities. 
The Pentax are less expensive and look to take quality pics like the Olympus from what i've seen.
Just looking for some feedback, good or bad, on each from anyone that has one of these.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I just bought my wife the Olympus 1030 SW. I really cant compare the two because I dont know what the Pentax is capable of. Anyway, I got the Olympus because everything I read said it was one tough little camera. It also does video with sound above and below water. I am pretty impressed with that little camera. I believe it is waterproof up to 33ft of water also, crush proof up to 220 lbs and handles the temperature very well.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

_I got it from __[url]www.thecameraprofessionals.com_[/url]_ and it is the Pentax Optio W10 6.36 Megapixel for $149.99 plus 9.99 in shipping. Bought it on May 19, 2008._

_This is my second one...the first one I had for probably 3 years with no problems - either my wife or kids (none will admit it) broke the lens and it was cheaper to buy a newer up to date model._


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I bought the Olympus 1030SW a few months ago and it is a great little camera--a little $$ but seems worth it so far.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

olympus wins


----------



## oliverweagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I had 3 Pentax Optio 30 "waterproof" cameras. They all leaked - one after a couple of months, the other two in a matter of minutes. Amazon replaced 2 and refunded my money on the third. I settled on a Sealife Ecoshot and it has done a good job and appears to be indestructible!


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

If you can go with 7mp look at the Olympus 770 SW. It is the same body as the new 1030SW, just the older model and a whole lot cheaper. I just picked one up for $199.

*1**"Olympus Stylus 770SW 7.1MP Digital Camera with 3x Optical Zoom (Silver)"*
Electronics; $199.94

Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC

I cant comment on the Pentax, but I have had a old water proof 3mp Olympus for years with no problems.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks. Been leaning for toward the Olympus. Amazon has the 850sw for ~$230


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Optio w30*

I have had an optio w3o0 for over 1 year and I eade with it in my shirt pocket. Its been fine.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Bueno Suerte said:


> If you can go with 7mp look at the Olympus 770 SW. It is the same body as the new 1030SW, just the older model and a whole lot cheaper. I just picked one up for $199.
> 
> *1**"Olympus Stylus 770SW 7.1MP Digital Camera with 3x Optical Zoom (Silver)"*
> Electronics; $199.94
> ...


ditto.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Olympus 770sw just survived another trip in New Bruenfuls and a couple of long floats and low water. not any prblems in every trip on the kayaks either.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Ive hade both. The Olympus stylus is, by far, the better of the two. I droped the Pentax from less then 2 foot, it broke, and the repair cost was almost as much as a new one. Ive had the olympus for about 7 months in all diferent conditions and its been great.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Went w/the Olympus 850SW. When i get it in i hope to be sharing some sweet pics!


----------

